# How this photo could have been taken-selfie within selfie?



## Raghav Gupta (Apr 19, 2016)

Is there an app for creating an illusion of a selfie within selfieView attachment 119819

*Please do not post images to which you do not hold rights.  You may post a link.*


----------



## pjaye (Apr 19, 2016)

Mirror


----------



## Raghav Gupta (Apr 19, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> Mirror


How mirror?
How come mobile photo is coming and how so many same photo inside a mobile?


----------



## Designer (Apr 19, 2016)

The mirror is to the left, outside of the frame, but reflecting the man and his phone back toward them.  The phenomenon of multiple images is just a regular part of mirror physics.  You could see the same thing by using two mirrors instead of one mirror and a phone camera.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 19, 2016)

Phone would need a front-facing camera, something not all of them have.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 19, 2016)

Raghav Gupta said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Mirror
> ...



Same effect is created when two mirrors are facing each other on opposite sides of a room.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 19, 2016)

search the internet for images with 2 mirrors
"OPTICAL ILLUSION COIN REFLECTION 1 COIN 2 MIRRORS AT A 40 DEGREE ANGLE PRODUCES 9 COINS"
*Ahem!*
and
"Consider how you appear when standing between two mirrors"


----------



## shirley Kamaya (Jun 15, 2016)

Refection create your selfie. This type of reflection made by mirror. By our modern technology now our phone create this image also.


----------

